# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भारतीये क्रिकेट के महारथी --- जो खो गए  ( विनोद काम्बली )

## INDIAN_ROSE22

हवा में लहराते एक हाथ में बल्ला। दूसरे हाथ में हैलमेट। एक सकून के साथ अपने लम्हे को जीते युसूफ पठान। आज अखबारों में छपी इस तस्वीर को मैं बार बार पढ़ने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं। बार बार ये तस्वीर मुझे 15 साल पीछे ले जाती है। यादों का कारवां एक झटके में चेन्नई के चेपक से मुंबई के वानखेडे का रुख करता है। युसूफ पठान के अंदाज में सामने खड़े होते हैं विनोद कांबली।

1993 के फरवरी महीने के आखिरी दिन थे। ग्राहम गूज की अगुवाई में इंग्लैंड की टीम सीरिज का तीसरा और आखरी टेस्ट खेल रही थी। मैच के चौथे दिन लंच के करीब विनोद कांबली ने अपना दोहरा शतक पूरा किया। इस मुकाम पर पहुंचते ही कांबली ने बल्ले को बार बार हवा में लहराया। फिर,युसूफ पठान की तरह उनका बल्ला और हेलमेट ड्रेसिंग रुम और पैवेलियन की तरफ रुख कर ठहर गया। एक ठहरी हुई तस्वीर में तब्दील होता हुआ।

मेरे लिए ये तस्वीर हमेशा हमेशा के लिए ठहर चुकी है। कांबली की इस पारी में शतक से दोहरे शतक के बीच महज आंकडों में ही एक मंजिल हासिल नहीं की। इन 100 रनों के दरम्यान कांबली की एक नयी शख्सियत से रुबरु होने का मौका मिला। तीसरे दिन 100 रनों से पार करते हुए कांबली कुछ देर के लिए भूल गए कि उन्होंने टेस्ट में अपना पहला शतक पूरा कर लिया। वे इस मंजिल तक पहुंचने की खुशी को जाहिर नहीं कर पाए। या कुछ देर के लिए वो इस क्षण से चूक गए। एक ऐसा पल,जिसे छूने की चाह में उन्होंने दिन रात के फासले को खत्म कर दिया होगा। कांबली इस मुकाम की विराटता को महसूस करने में चूकते दिखायी दे रहे थे।

मैं आज भी इस सवाल के जवाब को जितना टटोलता हूं,उतनी ही सटीकता से उसका जवाब मेरे सामने आता है। पंद्रह साल बाद भी इसका सच मुझे मालूम नहीं लेकिन मुझे जवाब एक ही मिलता है। आखिर,उस दिन कांबली पहली बार टेस्ट क्रिकेट में तीन अंकों में पहुंचे तो दूसरे छोर पर सचिन तेंदुलकर मौजूद थे। कांबली के हिस्से की क्रिकेट में हर बार मौजूद रहे तेंदुलकर आज भी दूसरे छोर पर खड़े थे। शारदा आश्रम स्कूल से लेकर मुंबई रणजी टीम और भारत के लिए तेंदुलकर की छाया में ही कांबली अपना सफर तय कर रहे थे। कांबली के इस लम्हे से पहले ही तेंदुलकर को क्रिकेट की दुनिया ने एक नए पायदान पर काबिज कर दिया था। उनमें ब्रैडमैन की झलक दिखी जा रही थी। क्रिकेट के बाजार ने तेंदुलकर को एक ब्रांड में तब्दील कर दिया था। शायद इसीलिए, दोस्ताना दौड़ में खेल के मैदान में भी कांबली अपनी नयी मंजिल पर पहुंचकर भी कहीं पीछे छूटे दिख रहे थे।

फिर चौथे दिन कांबली ने अपने करियर का पहला दोहरा शतक पूरा किया। आज दूसरे छोर पर तेंदुलकर मौजूद नहीं थे। कांबली अब अपने लम्हे को खुलकर जी रहे थे। शायद,वो तेंदुलकर के लेजेंड की छाया से बाहर आ रहे थे। इस हद तक कि उन्होंने न सिर्फ तेंदुलकर से पहले टेस्ट क्रिकेट में दोहरा शतक पूरा कर डाला बल्कि दिल्ली में जिम्बाव्वे के खिलाफ इसी कामयाबी को दोहराते हुए टेस्ट इतिहास में सर डॉन ब्रेडमैन और लेन हटन के बराबार जा खड़े हुए। लगातार दो मैचों में दो दोहरे शतक।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर ने भले ही क्रिकेट के दोनों प्रारूप टेस्ट व वनडे में सर्वाधिक रन बनाए हों, उनके नाम 94 शतकों का रिकॉर्ड हो, लेकिन वे विस्फोटक सलामी बल्लेबाज वीरेंद्र सहवाग और भारतीय बल्लेबाजी की दीवार कहे जाने वाले राहुल द्रविड़ से पीछे हैं। 

ऑस्ट्रेलिया की यूनिवर्सिटी के प्रोफेसर वीनी बोरूहा और जॉन मेंगन की रिसर्च रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक सर डोनाल्ड ब्रेडमैन विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ बल्लेबाज हैं। खिलाडियों का प्रदर्शन मापने की नई तकनीक वेल्यू फॉर टीम का पैमाना रखा गया है। कॅरिअर में रनों की औसत के पैमाने पर तैयार की गई शीर्ष 50 खिलाडियों की सूची में भारत के महज पांच खिलाड़ी मौजूद हैं। 

इसमें सचिन तेंडुलकर विश्व के शीर्ष खिलाडियों में तो छोडिए, भारतीय खिलाडियों में भी पिछड़े हुए हैं। सचिन से आगे सहवाग और द्रविड़ काबिज हैं।

कांबली-तेंडुलकर बराबर

इस रैंकिंग के नए गणित कंसिस्टेंसी एडजस्टेड एवरेज (निरंतरता के आधार पर औसत) के मुताबिक ब्रेडमैन विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ बल्लेबाज हैं। भारतीय खिलाडियों की बात करें तो राहुल द्रविड़ चौथे, तेंडुलकर पांचवे, सुनील गावस्कर 11वें, सहवाग 12वें और विनोद काम्बली 13 पायदान पर हैं। कॅरिअर में टीम स्कोर में योगदान के आधार पर बनी रैंकिंग में द्रविड़ और गावस्कर संयुक्त पांचवे स्थान पर हैं। 

वहीं सचिन अपने मित्र काम्बली के साथ संयुक्त रूप से छठे पायदान पर हैं। टीम के लिए बनाए रनों के महत्व के आधार पर दी गई रैंकिंग में वीरेंद्र सहवाग छठे स्थान पर हैं। सचिन तेंडुलकर और राहुल द्रविड़ इस मामले में सहवाग से पीछे हैं। 

क्या है नया फार्मूला
स्कूल ऑफ इकॉनोमिक्स एंड द सोशल पॉलिसी रिसर्च इंस्टीट्यूट के प्रोफेसर बोरूहा ने अपनी रिपोर्ट पर रोशनी डालते हुए कहा, अभी तक बल्लेबाजों के प्रदर्शन का विश्लेषण उनके 50 या अधिक मैचों में बनाए रनों के आधार पर किया जाता है, लेकिन इस प्रणाली में दो बड़ी खामियां हैं। 

पहली ये खिलाडियों की निरंतरता को नजरअंदाज करता है। मतलब कि एक खिलाड़ी की बड़ी पारी व छोटी पारी के बीच का अनुपात कितना है, इसकी गणना नहीं की जाती। दूसरी ये कि खिलाडियों ने टीम के स्कोर में कितना योगदान किया, ये नहीं गिना जाता। जैसे कि यदि टीम के 600 के स्कोर में खिलाड़ी 100 रन का योगदान करता है तो वो 200 रन के टीम स्कोर में बनाए अर्धशतक से कम महत्व रखेगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

[SIZE="3"]फेसबुक पर चली एक बहस: संदर्भ सचिन और विनोद कांबली


Dilip's Profile • Dilip's Wall
• 
Dilip Mandal
सचिन को बार बार मौका मिला, लेकिन एक खराब फॉर्म और कांबली का खेल खत्म। : 

सचिन तेंडुलकर: टेस्ट एवरेज 56.91 (175 टेस्ट, 286 पारी)
फर्स्ट क्लास एवरेज - 59.86 (278 मैच)
विनोद कांबली: टेस्ट एवरेज 54.20 (सिर्फ 17 टेस्ट, 21 पारी)
फर्स्ट क्लास एवरेज - 59.67 (129 मैच) 

कुछ लोगों को असफल होने के मौके बार-बार मिले। ऐसा मौका न मिलने से कई लोग इतिहास बनते-बनते रह गए।

Vinod Kambli
www.espncricinfo.com
Vinod Kambli's Cricinfo profile
8 hours ago • Like • Comment • Share
o 
o Madan Kumar, Vibha Tailang, Sanoj Kumar Choudhary and 56 others like this.
o 
 
Om Prakash Pandey eho Dalit tha ka maharaaj !!!!!
7 hours ago • Like • 2 people
 
Obc Mulnivasi Mission Mulnivasi Cricket ka brahman wad sabko nahi samajhne wala
7 hours ago via Facebook Mobile • Like • 3 people
 
Arman Neyazi This is what is called luck.Three disciples of one Guru, all better than the other. Only one achieved what all three deserved. Vinod and Manjrekar were much better in many ways but alas, luck had the last laugh.
7 hours ago • Like
 
Dilip Mandal ‎17 मैच में कांबली ने दो शतक और दो दोहरे शतक (224 और 227) बनाए। सचिन ने पहले 17 मैच में तीन शतक बनाए।
7 hours ago • Like • 3 people
 
Sanjay Samant भारत मे २ प्रकार के LUCK होते है.. एक है LUCK by CHANCE और दुसरा है LUCK by CASTE..
7 hours ago • Like • 6 people



पूरी डिटेल यहाँ है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*विनोद काम्बली मेरे पसंदीदा खिलाडी था उन दिनों! आज इसके बारे में सोचकर बुरा लगता है!


*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *विनोद काम्बली मेरे पसंदीदा खिलाडी था उन दिनों! आज इसके बारे में सोचकर बुरा लगता है!
> 
> 
> *


telent की खान थे विनोद .................................  काश युवराज सिंह जैसी किस्मत होती तो 100 शतको का रेकोर्ड

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सच में बहुत बढिया खिलाडी खेल राजनीती की भेंट चड गया*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *सच में बहुत बढिया खिलाडी खेल राजनीती की भेंट चड गया*


बिलकुल सही फ़रमाया आपने

----------


## Raja44

> *सच में बहुत बढिया खिलाडी खेल राजनीती की भेंट चड गया*


भाई मैँने तो सुन रखा था कि काम्बली के पास सचिन से ज्यादा अच्छी तकनीक है सिर्फ सचिन जैसी किस्मत नहीँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भाई मैँने तो सुन रखा था कि काम्बली के पास सचिन से ज्यादा अच्छी तकनीक है सिर्फ सचिन जैसी किस्मत नहीँ


बिलकुल सही फ़रमाया आपने

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------

